# New Record



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I just noticed we set a new record of members online this past Monday, June 1. Way to go, Outbackers!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LOL Karen wait unitl winter sets in and we have no place to camp and we're all going stircrazy waiting for spring! Of course in TX you can do more year round camping.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Maybe we all go to Texas


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Karen, I noticed you have smooth collies. My folks showed smooths for many years and run a kennel, they had blue's. What color are your's? Kirk


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We never stop camping in Texas, it's an all year round thing...























Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You mean it's Summer now???
We set a RECORD LOW here. Dang near had to cover the flowers! Of course, to me, 35 degrees F. equals good sleeping weather!


----------

